# Where Dreams Are Born



## Rick58 (Mar 25, 2013)

First, This is *WAY* off the beaten track for me.
I'm not one to "play" with photos but...this shot was a direct miss. Blown out and and OOF. I was bored, so, before hitting the delete key, I started throwing sliders around any came up with the belated Halloween photo. Tantalizing, isn't it? :twisted:
View attachment 40004


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 25, 2013)

From a derelict mining town?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 25, 2013)

You shouldn't have photoshopped those two gleaming eyes out....


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> From a derelict mining town?


No, actually the basement of the cute little barn that held up my stop sign


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 25, 2013)

That could have been nice as a larger crop. def some focus needed. ditto the eyeballs


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Hippy. I think I detect a little camera movement


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 29, 2013)

View attachment 40452
I went back to the barn today to do a serious retake. The first take was a complete failure in every respect.
I thought about removing the brush from the entrance but I think it adds instead of distracts. Anyone care enough to offer an opinion?


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 29, 2013)

That 100% better. love the texture of the stone. Worth the trip back  IMHO


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks hippy. The first take wasn't even serious. It was the aftermath of a photographic disaster


----------



## techniker (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice shadow detail.

Prune those suckers.


----------



## Mully (Mar 29, 2013)

I like the brush but clone out the stray "hairs"  I like the texture the brush adds.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 29, 2013)

I am not one to alter a natural pic but the "stray hairs" are distracting.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 29, 2013)

techniker said:


> Nice shadow detail.
> 
> Prune those suckers.





Mully said:


> I like the brush but clone out the stray "hairs" I like the texture the brush adds.





Ron Evers said:


> I am not one to alter a natural pic but the "stray hairs" are distracting.



After about 1.5 hrs of pruning...

View attachment 40465


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 29, 2013)

You should have titled this "What aging does".
It's just impressive in that respect to me. The whole place is on the verge of crumbling.
Oh, and nice pic.


----------



## mishele (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks like a cute little Inn...how much a night?


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks folks. When I looked in that dark hole, I asked my self how much I'd have to be paid to spend a night alone in there. That's where the title came from. I could imagine an entire horror flick being filmed around that doorway.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 30, 2013)

The pruned version is very nice.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 30, 2013)

My name is manaheim and I approve of this photo.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 30, 2013)

manaheim said:


> My name is manaheim and I approve of this photo.



Thanks Manny. I'll be sure to spell your name right in my POTM acceptance speech


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> The pruned version is very nice.



Thanks Ron. I also battle the ability to clone out reality, but in this case, it's only a bush pile that I could physically, simply move.
I agree it is an improvement.


----------

